# DIY Blower/Dryer



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

The good blowers/dryers are very expensive. Is there anything available that will work either off a shop compressor or even off a scuba tank or a smaller HPA Tank like used in paintball. Something off a scuba or paintball tank would be great. I have all 3 of these other options and I'd imagine it would/should be much cheaper than paying for an entire blower/dryer.

I'm not sure the amount of air pressure these typically put out, all I would need is something to regulate to the correct air pressure and the correct nozzle I would think.

I thinking for getting the loose hair out, not drying. The problem I might run into is the air getting too cold.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, for me the blowing is to get the hair out, not to dry. It is more effective than brushing and you don't "brush burn" the dog. When I use a high velocity dryer it feels a bit cold at first but the friction from the air in the tube heats it up so it is soon comfortable (not hot like a human hair dryer).


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I agree, for me the blowing is to get the hair out, not to dry. It is more effective than brushing and you don't "brush burn" the dog. When I use a high velocity dryer it feels a bit cold at first but the friction from the air in the tube heats it up so it is soon comfortable (not hot like a human hair dryer).


Thanks for the reply, esp from a fellow West Michigander. Any idea if they make something like this? The good blowers are so expensive when I've got the compressor and air tanks already.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure, sorry! The dryer I have at home I won in a raffle. It's a Metro brand, I think it was under $100 on the pricetag. It is "OK", since it was free. However when I have a big job, like a dog really blowing coat or when I'm grooming my insane-coated mutt, I go to Chow Hound and use their grooming station. Their dryer feels about 3x more powerful than mine, does a better job and faster.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

A shop vac (cleaned) with the hose attached to the outward blowing part - as opposed to the suction part. Not nearly as powerful as my k9II dryer but effective enough to get the job done. You will need to find an attachment piece that will concentrate the air coming out - shop vacs make all kinds of attachments though and you should be able to find one that makes the air force stronger.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Mikelia said:


> A shop vac (cleaned) with the hose attached to the outward blowing part - as opposed to the suction part. Not nearly as powerful as my k9II dryer but effective enough to get the job done. You will need to find an attachment piece that will concentrate the air coming out - shop vacs make all kinds of attachments though and you should be able to find one that makes the air force stronger.


That was my original thought, but I could get much more pressure using a compressor or HPA tank. I have an attachment that lets me use the HPA tank for air tools, this would be perfect for this as well.


----------

